# B544 Wiring Diagrams



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi 
I have a 1999 Hymer B544 with left hand drive. Bought it in May this year and am very pleased so far. I'm trying to get information in English to help with some modifications.
I have been able to download the full ( 212page! ) Owner Manual, covering all models from the Hymer website, but can't find any info. anywhere on the 12V accomodation circuit diagrams. The User Manual says"The circuit diagram is not part of this Manual, but is found separately in the motorcaravan." Mine has long gone. 
Has anybody found any circuits that can be downloaded, or obtained for this model?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Try emailing Hymer Germany with your vans chassis/ model number they are pretty good at suppling this sort of info.


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks takaflight, but I already tried Hymer, Germany.
I sent to HYMER AKTIENGESELLSCHAFT at Hymer.com
They said they they had no circuits, but sent me the User Manual I alredy had.
Do you have an e-mail address for Hymer Product in Germany?
I have tried several times to make contact via the Hymer website but it doesn't seem to work.
Thanks.


----------

